# Electric starter won't turn over engine



## Levon (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all. I have a Craftsman 5.5 hp Tecumseh motor, 24inch Snowblower with an electric start The Tecumseh electric start has the number 33290E on it. It used to work but now when the starter press is pressed, all you hear is the clicking from the starter button. I took the housing apart and looked inside but didn't see anything unusual. There were no burned wires. The brushes looked good as did the commutator. Could the two prong Cherry switch be bad? If so how would you test it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Plug in the starter if put back together hold it very tight in your left hand around black fat housing and push button with your right. it will give you a bit of a kick/twist but hold tight.


Will either work or not. Should sound smooth and run smooth if not bad starter.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/New-120V...MIupzW_YTD3wIVSaXICh1iAQzHEAEYASAAEgKn8fD_BwE


$55 bucks not bad.


----------

